# thought id share this - too cute!!



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

http://themetapicture.com/this-is-how-you-create-a-teddy-bear-from-a-sock/

http://www.craftpassion.com/2012/04/how-to-sew-sock-monkey.html/2


----------



## sandyann (Jul 5, 2011)

Great links. Thank you for sharing. I especially liked the bear. Thanks again.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

These are adorable!! I love the little bear instructions! Thank you!!


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Diane D said:


> http://themetapicture.com/this-is-how-you-create-a-teddy-bear-from-a-sock/
> 
> http://www.craftpassion.com/2012/04/how-to-sew-sock-monkey.html/2


Diane this sock Teddy Bear is just adorable; and I was surprised so easy! thank you for sharing

Also like the sock Monkey...so so cute!


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

So clever. I love the little bear too.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

SueLD - even i can do this.... and that says alot....


----------



## J.thrush (Mar 3, 2012)

Great patterns. Thanks.


----------



## mslulu68 (Jun 12, 2011)

I cannot get the frst page of the Teddy Bear to print out. The rest comes thru ok. What am I doing wrong. I have printed 3 copies and still are missing the first page. Please help


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Very cute, thanks!


----------



## lilbabery (Feb 22, 2011)

Thank you for sharing. Too cute.


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

Bookmarked! Thanks for sharing the links. Gaynell


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

These are sooo cute! Thank you!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Both bear and sock monkey are darling.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi and thanks for sharing. This a definite keeper.


----------



## AngelaChai (Dec 14, 2011)

soooooooooooo cute!!!! thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Very Cute' I collect Teddy Bears'


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Thank you for the links. I'm ready to get started on them.


----------



## nannygoat (Jan 15, 2011)

Thank you for sharing, they are adorable and look very easy.


----------



## Pattimax56 (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you for sharing this. I'm going to pass this on to a Girl Scout leader to use as a project.


----------



## SallyB (Jun 8, 2011)

mslulu68 said:


> I cannot get the frst page of the Teddy Bear to print out. The rest comes thru ok. What am I doing wrong. I have printed 3 copies and still are missing the first page. Please help


check your printing preferences, you may have accidentally chosen to print from page 2, either change it to print either, FROM page 1 or ALL, in which case it should print all of it, or only print page one as you already have the other pages.
Hope this makes sense.


----------



## mslulu68 (Jun 12, 2011)

Thank you very much, I will try it and see what happens.


----------

